# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Aufpassen: SINGHA in Deutschland hat nicht immer was mit SINGHA zu tun

## Enrico

Als ich letztes mal in Frankfurt war, hab ich ein 6pack Singha gekauft. Flasche zu 1,20 EUR für 0,33L. Nicht weil ich es so mag, eher wegen dem Gag ab und zu, wenn man sowas auf den Tisch stellt. 

Doch dann sah ich das Übel: 

*Gebraut nach Originalrezeptur...
lalala
Schlossbrauerei
84072 Au Hallertau*

Was für ne Verarsche. Einziger Vorteil: es schmeckt nicht so beschissen wie das original  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Einziger Vorteil: es schmeckt nicht so beschissen wie das original


..das ist doch schon mal 1,20 wert  ::

----------

